# TX High Plains Will Soon Be Low On Water



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's that Ogallala Aquifer again...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/aquifer_feeding_texas_high_plains_rapidly_shrinks_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------

